# A few from this season.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Solid work, Skinner!

I have a place in Lincoln County, WV and used to get a lot of groundhogs there. Not so much anymore. Locals say the coyotes got 'em.

Looks like some good bottom land for hay in your parts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the season, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite the wide variety of catches you have there , love that bobcat . Good work .


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys it has been a slow but fun season so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

....doesn't look slow! Lol

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice going !! that one coyote sure is red and the last one sure looks like a lot of wolf traits. Sure different looking than the typical western coyote.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome pics......you haven't had too slow of a season! great shots of the put up as well, that one fox "looks" to have a very long tail, great colors in all of your fur.

ummm how much are the tickets to ride that Manuel Bucking Bronco.....after the fur is put up I can see that thing getting slid out and the whole neighborhood lined up to ride that bad boy!!!!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. We have some nice reds here when u can find em.

The Bronco is free lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good looking fur congrats


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing----Sure brings back a lot of memories of my Trap line's---Very Nice Pic's take a lot of them You'll be glad you did 30 years from now----*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive had pretty good luck with the snares but would sure like to take a lesson from a leghold guy like yourself . Caught 1 coyote so far in leghold this year , any tips ?


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Location and bed the traps tight. No moving they will pick that up first thing. And keep its traps clean and free of scent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you have a face book C2C?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is a link to my YouTube channel to maybe there is some stuff in there that will help u.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiiTCPstbYuK_Z6cEkwarfw/videos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Skinner712 said:


> Here is a link to my YouTube channel to maybe there is some stuff in there that will help u.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiiTCPstbYuK_Z6cEkwarfw/videos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No facebook , but I wil check out the youtube .. thanx bud and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. If the link won't work just look up Backwood's Trapper should show a pic of me and some beaver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you have been having a good trapping season.


----------

